# Does anyone



## Lisamomofmany (Mar 26, 2008)

have any pigeons up for adoption?

I might be intrested.

Just thought that I'd add~ I will pay for shipping and box.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What kind of pigeons do you want? I mean what breed.

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Thought you were getting two German Owls...

Or, is that a more updated thread/posting??

I'm confused... 

Shi


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Where do you live? There may be someone local that can help out.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

This is from another thread. 




Lisamomofmany said:


> I live between Monroe and Detroit Michigan.


----------

